# Car stickers for the times we live in



## Graham_07 (19 Feb 2009)

As someone who remembers the "I shot JR" stickers, I wonder what people think of more modern stickers for today's Ireland.

- My other car.... was repossessed

- No I didn't put €30,000,000 into Anglo. 

Suggestions anyone ?


----------



## cole (19 Feb 2009)

- If you can read this sticker you've got better eyesight than the financial regulator
- Don't have a Cowan


----------



## gipimann (19 Feb 2009)

Maybe the fact that the reg plate won't say 09 is enough, no stickers required !


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

Room Mate Required - Ask at Passenger Side 

Who shot HR?

Don't drink and drive - you can't afford both


----------



## Hoagy (19 Feb 2009)

[broken link removed] is innocent!


----------



## sandrat (19 Feb 2009)

lol@ who shot hr


----------



## DavyJones (19 Feb 2009)

Why so negative?

Mine would be:          I'm on the road......to recovery


----------



## Caveat (19 Feb 2009)

cole said:


> - If you can read this sticker you've got better eyesight than the financial regulator


 
 Very good.


----------



## Pique318 (19 Feb 2009)

I brake for cash.
Now you're sucking air.
Baby I'm Bored (giz a job).


----------



## Chocks away (19 Feb 2009)

cole said:


> - If you can read this sticker you've got better eyesight than the financial regulator
> - Don't have a Cowan


Very funny.


----------



## AlastairSC (19 Feb 2009)

"I shot the Financial Regulator"


----------



## cole (19 Feb 2009)

If you've read this far you're not Brian Lenihan.


----------



## ninsaga (19 Feb 2009)

cole said:


> - If you can read this sticker you've got better eyesight than the financial regulator
> - Don't have a Cowan



very good

- DON'T ACT Stupid - leave that to the Government!
- Work Harder - 'cause we all need your tax to support us.


----------



## ney001 (19 Feb 2009)

cole said:


> If you've read this far you're not Brian Lenihan.



Thats a winner!


----------



## callybags (19 Feb 2009)

Dodgy person on Board


----------



## becky (19 Feb 2009)

DavyJones said:


> Why so negative?
> 
> Mine would be: I'm on the road......to recovery


 
Good one.


----------



## S.L.F (19 Feb 2009)

How about

I can't afford a sticker


----------



## Smashbox (19 Feb 2009)

Poor you SLF. The wife wouldnt give you a few bob?


----------



## S.L.F (19 Feb 2009)

Smashbox said:


> Poor you SLF.


 
Don't you have anybody else you can haunt?


----------



## Purple (19 Feb 2009)

cole said:


> - If you can read this sticker you've got better eyesight than the financial regulator





cole said:


> If you've read this far you're not Brian Lenihan.



LOL, both excellent.


----------



## Smashbox (20 Feb 2009)

S.L.F said:


> Don't you have anybody else you can haunt?


 
Nah.. you're my favourite


----------



## ophelia (21 Feb 2009)

A bit long but how about  'I can see clearly now the cranes have gone'


----------



## mathepac (21 Feb 2009)

Release the Anglo Ten!


----------



## ninsaga (21 Feb 2009)

Anglo Irish Bank - someday this will all be yours!


----------



## mathepac (21 Feb 2009)

ophelia said:


> ...  'I can see clearly now the cranes have gone'


lol


----------



## Chocks away (21 Feb 2009)

ophelia said:


> A bit long but how about  'I can see clearly now the cranes have gone'


Or if the sticker is large enough -----------


I can see clearly now the cranes have gone
All of the builders jeeps have disappeared
Gone are the big queues for the breakfast rolls
Theres goin' to be a long long wait signing on today.


----------



## jasconius (21 Feb 2009)

'My other car is also an import'


----------



## Orga (22 Feb 2009)

Lots done, more to do...if we ever get elected again!
I owe, I owe...so off to work I go!
It's only a negative increase.
There's always a job in Brussels if things don't work out.
This is a Green car run by a dirty old engine but at least the interior smells nice.
If you've lost your job, feeling down, house under threat, college fees due, think that things are bad...try sleeping with Mary Harney after she's had 4 packs of cheese and onion Taytos!


----------



## dewdrop (23 Feb 2009)

I Am Not A Banker


----------



## GeneralZod (23 Feb 2009)

Party like it's 1989!


----------



## cole (24 Feb 2009)

Lots done...more GUBU


----------



## thedaras (24 Feb 2009)

Congress for Congress


----------



## BoscoTalking (24 Feb 2009)

i like!





cole said:


> Lots done...more GUBU


----------



## PaddyW (24 Feb 2009)

Great thread. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## thedaras (25 Feb 2009)

*Make My Recession*


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Whats the capital of Ireland? A tenner.


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Feb 2009)

Bank shares & mars bar lost. Reward for mars bar.


----------



## PaddyW (25 Feb 2009)

The truth is out there...


----------



## Vanilla (25 Feb 2009)

PaddyW said:


> The truth is out there...


 

LOL.  Very well hidden!


----------



## Smashbox (25 Feb 2009)

Not really relevent but I seen this and thought sign of the times!!


----------



## Marion (25 Feb 2009)

Trust me, I'm a banker

Marion


----------



## PaddyW (25 Feb 2009)

Vanilla said:


> LOL.  Very well hidden!


----------

